# Snow plow fail



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Here’s something for you lot getting slow roasted up there in the northern half. Woke up this morning to see this out the kitchen window.










When the weather forecasters say snow to sea level for us I usually think ‘yeah, right, Coupla flakes maybe..’ My turn to be wrong. Again.

Only one problem – no snowplough in the TVR MoW arsenal. Off to the workshops! 10 mins with the saw and some scrap wood got this far.










And an el cheapo gondola was press ganged into service with the help of two screws through the end wall. Nicely ballasted eh..










However it was not to be, no problems on the light snow sections under the trees but 4” of heavy wet snow beat all efforts to keep things together. Even the five finger powerplant couldn’t stop derails.



















Eventually the crew pulled the pin despite management protests. No chance of clearing the line up to the hill camps.



















Better luck next time.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, literally  
I think your weight is too high. It looks like it puts your center of gravity too high which would make the car unstable and prone to derailing. Maybe try crushed rock instead of the brick. Cant hurt to try. Good luck.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Good thinking Vic, need to sort something better out for a quick start next time. I had a pile of damp crusher dust handy as well.. 

Missed the boat for this year tho, the melt has well and truly started - we'll be ice skating tomorrow morning I suspect. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Your pictures are a nice distraction from the heat. I think a lower weight is a good idea too. Another point may be how rough the sides of that wood are. That's a lot of friction to overcome when trying to get the snow to slide by. Too bad that mallet isn't out of the TVR shops yet, maybe it could have pushed it. I give you a lot of points for jumping into the moment though. That's what it's all about, having fun with what you have.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil, that gives you an excuse to build a rotary snow plow!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you have an article that shows how you built that plow on your website, Jerry?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, on the Projects Button, about halfway down, click on it, then two projects come up, look over under the tunnel and you can click on the rotary snowplow, that takes you to the streetcar, but scroll on down and you'll find the rotary. I used an Aristo B unit frame and trucks to build on. 12 volt drill motor, but use an 18 volt battery for faster spin. Vacuum clean blade. Rest is just details. Could use some of the ideas for a narrow gauge rotary to just push. I did converty the rotary over to battery power for the trucks, feeds through the RS-3 from a tank car I made that the rotary actually uses, battery packs are inside it. Ozark tank car ends were used to make it.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

No excuses needed, its on the list Jerry. Long list as you can probably imagine tho.. 

Snow's all but gone now - kinda surprised it lasted even 2 days. I'll be better prepared for next time! 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to admit that was quick thinking to make a plow. I'd say the weight was ok just think you got a build up of snow under the truck and caused the derailing due to the wet heavy snow. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Unles you live in the Christchurch snowbelt.... I doubt if your pike can justify hosting a rotary. Because they are crew heavy, they are usually the last plow called...
Might I suggest a plow of a different feather....










Simple but elegant lines... the weight of the snow on the plow keeps the front truck on the rails and even your little 0-5-0 should be able to push it around!

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just noticed that is a Scientific Toys car under all that, they have swivling wheel frames ala LGB, that could be a big reason its derailing as its very easy for them go get skewed as its being pushed and climb over the rails. suggest find some bogie trucks and replace them. I've done this to several El Cheepo cars and it improves their rolling quality significantly. Heres a boxcar thus modified:









I would also agree, adding some sheet styrene to the sides of the plow would significantly improve the plowing characteristics.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, those 10ft snowfalls call for a rotary.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

That is a great looking plow John. Maybe I have both in my future? 

All good points for improvements guys, I think if I'd got in before it got too deep I would have had a fighting chance. 

My school report cards used to say "Could do better with a little more application". Some things never change.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil:

Northeast Narrow Gauge has a wedge plow kit. I built one 20 or so years ago. Instead of using card stock for the plow I covered the face with an aluminum beer can to do the work.


Use body mounted couplers. Truck mounted couplers don't push very well, especially against a resistance.

NENG snow plow 

I'll try to get mine out later today and take a picture of it.

I also have a rotary.




























The cabin is an old Delton caboose that was eaten by a hail storm.




Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil:

I was finally able to dig out my wedge plow and take some pictures. This is the Northeast Narrow Gauge kit.




























In my previous post I mentioned that the housing for the rotary was rebuilt after a hail storm went over my layout.

Here is a picture of the damage done by the hail.










Northeast kits are very basic. I have built several of their kits, they go together fairly easily.



Chuck


----------

